# Rising alternative live streams



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Coming to local cinemas soon :
http://www.risingalternative.com/ariane_et_barbe_blue.html

-----------
Any opinions about this vendor?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dunno about the vendor but I thought José van Dam had officially retired.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, a rare opportunity. Ariane et Barbe-Bleu doesn't exist in visual media. I have a CD of it - didn't really like it, thought that the absence of male voices (except for one phrase) made it monotonous. But maybe if I see it staged my opinion will change.


----------

